
Ask HN: more sites like HN - adityar
I run out reading material pretty quick on HN and then I'm left wondering where I can find submissions just like on HN. Where do you go after you exhaust HN?
======
udp
_> Where do you go after you exhaust HN?_

My editor of choice to get some work done. Stop procrastinating!

~~~
sumukh1
The hosts file is your friend

127.0.0.1 news.ycombinator.com

~~~
onlyup
You'll also need the willpower not to go and change it!

------
karterk
To me, HN is as much as about the community here as it is with the kind of
news I get. Sometimes, I get more value from the discussions on HN than a few
articles on the front-page put together. We have some amazing people here.

THAT - is very very hard to reproduce.

------
stevengg
Nothing like HN but if im looking for something to read i will check

<http://aldaily.com/>

<http://reddit.com/r/truereddit>

<http://longform.org/>

<http://grantland.com/> for sports

~~~
pork
Litlet.com is a nicer UI for aldaily.com content.

~~~
rbxbx
Does litlet have an official or 3rd party rss feed? A quick search turned up
nothing of note.

------
samaraga
Reddit's subreddits are really a nice place to be. Not the
funny/wtf/vidoes/politics etc, which will overwhelm you quite fast. There are
some really useful subreddit which are of good quality, but because of their
smaller sizes, are difficult to know about.

I feel these subreddits are worth a try: compsci
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci>) explainlikeiamfive
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/>) programming
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>) (There are a links to other subreddits
of similar type in the sidebars of these reddits, which can be further
explored).

One caveat is that lots of articles/links/posts from those places turn up here
at HN as well. So there is factor of duplicates involved.

All any of your interests might have its own subreddit. If it exists and there
isn't too much trash, those can be looked at.

~~~
rplnt
Some more that people here could find interesting:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/python+ruby+php+perl+javascript>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev+web_design+browsers+operabrow...](http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev+web_design+browsers+operabrowser+chrome+firefox)

<http://www.reddit.com/r/android+androiddev+androidapps>

Merged them together by groups and added even some I don't frequent (but
related to the group). You can open them separately from right-hand menu to
see their topics (and many more interesting links). And one obligatory:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/startups> :)

------
mindcrime
<http://machinelearning.reddit.com>

<http://semanticweb.reddit.com>

<http://programming.reddit.com>

<http://compsci.reddit.com>

<http://android.reddit.com>

<http://arduino.reddit.com>

etc...

<http://quora.com>

<http://www.slashdot.org>

<http://www.theregister.co.uk>

~~~
marketmonkey
<http://livelystocks.com> (for live stock news)

------
krelian
Are you checking the new page? A cursory look shows that 30 new links were
posted in the last 19 minutes. Either you're a very fast reader or looking for
a very specific kind of content.

~~~
adityar
that's true. I do skip over some links. I am eclectic but i end up hitting the
limit anyway.

------
IvarTJ
If you really have the time to read everything on HN, then maybe have enough
time to read a news source that requires more concentration:

<http://arxiv.org/>

------
stevenj
<http://longform.org>

<http://longreads.com>

<http://thebrowser.com>

<http://givemesomethingtoread.com>

<http://techmeme.com>

<http://reddit.com/r/IAmA>

<http://charlierose.com> [video]

------
dotcoma
For Europe, <http://hackful.com/>

~~~
adityar
nice!

------
WillyF
Rand Fishkin and Dharmesh Shah started Inbound.org - <http://inbound.org/> \-
to be a similar community for online marketing. The links posted are pretty
good, but so far the comments aren't adding a ton of value. Hopefully that
will improve.

~~~
leon_
I don't think the comments will get better. It's a SEO site after all and you
just need to take a look at sphinn.com to see what happens if you cater to a
community of spammers and shadowy salesmen.

~~~
polyfractal
I don't think this is a fair comment. I don't consider someone like Patrick
McKenzie to be a "spammer" or "shadowy salesman", but I do consider him to be
very good at SEO, copywriting and marketing.

HN has a weird doublethink when it comes to SEO/marketing. We are all
"hoorah!" startups, but how dare you try to make your site more appealing to a
potential customer.

Sure, there are _tons_ of scammers that use SEO...but there are tons of
scammers in every field.

~~~
leon_
> try to make your site more appealing to a potential customer

No problem with that but spamming google with bought links, etc. isn't what
exactly makes a site appealing to customers.

------
andyshora
<http://slashdot.org/>

~~~
crusso
I've almost completely stopped reading /. since I was turned on to HN last
summer.

1\. /. has too much Popular Science-ish golly-gee-whizz hoax-level never-
gonna-see-the-light-of-day crap that seem to only be vehicles for sucker
investments. 2\. /. users are more from the video game playing IT nerd in his
mom's basement crowd that has very few life experiences outside of Azeroth.
The comments sections are almost always a poorly modded, troll filled mess.
Ugh, and the politics threads are particularly bad.

------
m0th87
<http://lamernews.com>

~~~
freestyler
<http://lusernews.com>

------
ABS
[shameless_plug]

I've acquired <http://designbump.com> which is a social bookmarking website
around (web) design a few weeks ago and I'm now working on reducing/separate
the "1,000,000 awesome templates" kind of posts and increase the "Pure CSS
Clickable Events Without :target" and "UX Reviews: Which one? How long?" kind.

In parallel working on improving the nearly non-existant comments

[/shameless_plug]

:-)

Edit: there's currently a bug for anonymous users in the pagination of 'All
popular' (frontpage): no matter what page number you click on you keep getting
the cached page for page number 1...

------
torstesu
Business news: <http://forlue.com/>

~~~
AlterSid
It looks quite dead.. last updates more than 30 days ago

~~~
stevenj
Ya, it lost its user base.

Would love to get it going again!

------
duck
You might find my Hacker Newsletter project (<http://hackernewsletter.com>)
useful if you're not on HN _all_ the time. It comes out every Friday. In
addition to that, I'm working on another newsletter that will provide even
more reading on a daily basis. Details on that will be in next week's issue.
:)

~~~
andylei
> useful if you're not on HN all the time

i think that's the opposite of this guy's problem

~~~
duck
Yeah, I was being more general and answering the "find submissions just like
on HN" question (you can't get any closer to that than with other links on HN
that you missed). A lot of the feedback I get from subscribers is how they
enjoy the newsletter b/c even though they're on HN, they miss a lot of the
articles I link to.

------
devgutt
Click in "more" in the bottom of the HN page.

------
minimax
<http://reader.google.com>

When you find a post you like on HN, add it to your RSS reader. I find my
reader feed to be generally more interesting and relevant than the HN
frontpage, but I keep coming back to HN for new sources.

------
eneveu
I'm going to play devil's advocate here, but I don't see how you can run out
of reading material on HN. I use Jeff Miller's newsyc50 feed (which contains
all submissions with more than 50 points), and I have a hard time keeping
up...

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/newsyc50> \--> 265 posts per week (according to
Google Reader)

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/newsyc20> \--> 400 posts per week (according to
Google Reader)

That said, the question is still interesting. I'd like to find sites similar
to HN focusing on other themes.

------
why-el
I personally are more interested in the comments, and I bet you _cannot_
exhaust those very quickly. In some cases the comments are so long and tree-y
you forget what the original link was about.

------
mad44
<http://www.quora.com/>

~~~
ta12121
So I clicked on this link and I see nothing but a form for registering.

The answer is no.

~~~
Vergle
And only facebook too... It's a great service though.

~~~
harel
I am constantly logged on to Quora so haven't seen the login form for ages,
but I don't remember it was Facebook login only. I have a regular old school
login there. I certainly don't link or join anything that forces me to link my
Facebook account to it.

~~~
mad44
It is not facebook only. I don't use facebook. I don't remember now, but I may
have logged in with Twitter authentication.

~~~
Vergle
You're right, you can definitely login without a facebook/twitter account now.

------
sammyo
For reasonably curated quite wide ranging topics:

<http://www.metafilter.com> <http://thebrowser.com/>

------
xekul
For cultural rather than technical news, with an intelligent and vibrant
community, Metafilter:

<http://www.metafilter.com>

~~~
georgieporgie
Another vote for Metafilter. It seems to be entirely populated with quirky,
positive people. It's like the anti-Reddit.

HN is just about perfect for my technical news, since other sites become a
rabbit hole of useless tech consumption.

------
snth
<http://lesswrong.com/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/statistics/>

------
davidw
The Economist: <http://www.economist.com> \- or get a Kindle and load up on
books.

------
kylemaxwell
I go to my blog editor so I produce stuff that's like the stuff I want to
read, instead of just consuming more.

------
Mizza
It's not reading material, but if you're looking for a place to discuss new
ideas for free and open source projects: <http://gun.io/mostwanted>

(Okay, it's pretty much brand new..)

------
alrs
The Debian and the PostgreSQL planets are consistently good:

<http://planet.debian.org/> <http://planet.postgresql.org/>

------
gbaygon
<http://hubski.com/lurk>

~~~
markkat
Thanks!

For those unfamiliar, you follow people and/or tags on Hubski, and instead of
voting, you share articles with your followers.

~~~
markkat
To get most like HN: <http://hubski.com/tag?id=programming>

------
badclient
<http://ilovelean.com>

------
yoasif_
<http://quippd.com>

(Full disclosure, I'm a founder).

Check out the about page: <http://quippd.com/about/intro>

------
debacle
readwriteweb.com is useful if you're interested in startup news. They've had a
lot of really good coverage of SXSW, and have had a lot of good insight into
Apple, Pinterest, Facebook, and Google's social strategy lately.

Some days I'll go and not see a single article I'm interested in, but there
will be others when there's 3-5 compelling articles that teach me something
about the industry that I didn't know before, simply by presenting something
from a different angle.

------
jyu
Most HN articles are short, followed by short comments. I find
<http://longform.org> a refreshing supplement.

------
paraschopra
For India, there's a lovely community called HackerStreet
<http://www.hackerstreet.in/>

------
8bitpal
<http://hackful.eu>

Some overlap but getting more quality Europe-centric content.

Disclosure: I am part of the hackful team.

------
tony_le_montana
Do you read newly submitted ones? <http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

------
webda2l
<http://www.dzone.com/links/> Even if sometimes, a bit redundant to hn

------
Banzai10
For Brasil news.seedclip.com will be launched this week, based in the public
github project of Hackful. www.seedclip.com

------
SuperChihuahua
Trejdify if you are interested in economy (my baby)

<http://www.trejdify.com/>

------
jeffio
<http://inbound.org/> is HN for marketing and is awesome.

------
feydr
there used to be a finance hackernews clone -- anyone remember what that is?
is it still alive?

~~~
rglullis
<http://quant.ly/>

~~~
feydr
thank you so much! been looking for that for a second

------
SkyMarshal
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org>

------
dwhly
Not like HN-- but one of the best alt news sites out there is cryptogon.com,
hands down.

------
amac
<http://lion.co.uk>

UK entrepreneurial news and discussion.

------
jellomaster
<http://techupdates.com>

------
curiousepic
<http://lesswrong.org>

------
lsiebert
www.metafilter.com, as well as it's various subsites, (ask, etc.)

Www.Waxy.org and it's link miniblog. Www.Boingboing.net Various android sites
androidguys androidandme androidpolice etc.

------
edwinnathaniel
I suppose you like to spend a lot of time reading eh?

I'd say newspapers would be a good source. New York Times. CNN. BBC.
Economist. Inc. Entrepreneur.

Hm... maybe I should provide contents more for people like you :D

------
joshguthrie
I'm not sure I have THAT much time :)

------
AznHisoka
SeoMoz community.

------
refiammingo
no dubt:

techmeme.com/river www.quora.com/

------
sdfjkl
Reddit? Or maybe not.

~~~
odhyan
You mean more time sink?

~~~
sdfjkl
I meant more noisy.

------
phzbOx
gmail.com reddit.com/r/starcraft teamliquid.net

------
rsanchez1
If you want more javascript-centric material, you can try

<http://www.echojs.com/>

Even has the same format as HN. The only thing is, there is only one comment
in all of the front page posts.

